# New CNC Agni 111rdr motor mount



## winzeracer (Apr 3, 2012)

A quick vid of the bracket all programmed into MasterCam, This is one cool bracket!

http://youtu.be/7Fn9XoknDPY 

I will post pics when it is a real peice of metal!


----------



## winzeracer (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey all,

Here are the Pics of the bracket. It really turned out nice, notice on the close up that none of the air vents on the motor are blocked. I am very happy with it. Huge thanks to my friend Josh at Josh Ogle Fabrication for the CNC work.


----------

